# Need a little help with muzzy exhust.



## slownlow (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, so I bought a used Muzzy exhust off ebay. I'm trying to install it and eaither this thing is complicated or the add was wrong and it doesn't fit my quad. I have attaced a picture of what I have. Nothing really seems to go togeather right. The add said Muzzy Full Exhaust 05-10 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 Pro. If this is infact the correct kit then does anyone have instructions on how to installing that they could share? This is going on a 05 750. Thanks,


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

It is kinda funky the way it gets put together...but that's not for a brute. I was looking at the parts at first but now that I look at the canister, there is no way that's right. Look at the mounting tabs.


----------



## slownlow (Oct 22, 2009)

I found a picture of a 650 that has the same tabs in the same location. And from what I can figure out they sell the exect same kit for the 650 and 750.


----------



## canadian brute (Sep 1, 2009)

The 650 in the picture is a solid rear axle and monts the exhaust diffrent from the independant.


----------



## slownlow (Oct 22, 2009)

If the mounts for the exhaust was the only difference I would be ok with that. I can make new mounts but the pipes don't even go togeather. Nothing lines up.


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

That is def for a straight axle.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

slownlow said:


> Ok, so I bought a used Muzzy exhust off ebay. I'm trying to install it and eaither this thing is complicated or the add was wrong and it doesn't fit my quad. I have attaced a picture of what I have. Nothing really seems to go togeather right. The add said Muzzy Full Exhaust 05-10 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 Pro. If this is infact the correct kit then does anyone have instructions on how to installing that they could share? This is going on a 05 750. Thanks,


Ha, Small world... I was watching that ad(LINK), and ended up asking the seller some questions. I passed on the exhaust, he sounded shady to me. I ended up buying a new Muzzy pro full exhaust instead.

Ok, I searched this on the Muzzy site and compared part numbers.
*1014-00179* 2005-2010 KVF-750 Brute Force, 2006-2010 KVF-650i Stainless exhaust system w/ round stainless steel canister

The part number above is the "Standard" pipe. Not the "PRO"... The standard pipe will fit 650i, and 750i. The "Pro" pipe is bike specific due to the equal length head pipes. Hope this helps.. You might have a pro pipe for the wrong bike.


----------



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

heres the pics of my muzzy. this is the 650i/750 one. straighter front cyc pipe. diff mounting tabs, diff collar on canister.


----------



## nolli69 (Jan 29, 2010)

the muzzy for irs will not fit an sra, and the muzzy for the sra will not fit an irs. goes for standard and pro. the sra brute and the praire 650/700 use the same exhaust. might be able to re-sell it on the kawieriders.com forum. best of luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, just i got a standard Muzzy exhaust from a guy on this site and it took a little time but ended up going right together. My pipes look a little different than yours. I think you got a propipe for a SRA. My "Y" pipe and canister are the only things that look similar to yours.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

if the seller miss labled the auction he should make it right , if not open a dispute with ebay and let them get involved and it will look bad on him . sellers on ebay do not want any negitive feedback so he might make it right for u


----------



## nolli69 (Jan 29, 2010)

btw, vforce john sells the pro, for like $555 shipped new. most ppl are asking $500 used on high lifter, for 55 bucks, id buy new, and i did lol.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like it fits the 650/700 prairie or 650sra brute. Or maybe even a vforce. I dont remember if the full muzzy system for a vforce was a single muffler or dual muffler though.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

On this pic you can see how much more of a spread mine have.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Big Brown truck just dropped off my Brand new from Muzzy, Pro pipe. The canister looks like the picture above. You deffinatly have a 650 SRA pipe.


----------



## Gronis (May 23, 2010)

here a pture of mine muzzy to kawa 750 -10


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

If you're interested in reselling that pipe I am REALLY interested in buying it! That will fit my P650. Shoot me a price in a PM if you want to sell it.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

slownlow said:


> Ok, so I bought a used Muzzy exhust off ebay.



*Slow and Low You need to contact the seller.*

Below is a conversation i had with the seller, over a period of days. The bottom 3 posts are from today.

--------------------------


> Dear n2otorious,
> 
> So are you the person who said I sounded shady?
> 
> -treerev


---------------------------


> Dear treerev
> 
> Yes, That was me. I don't remember why, but something didn't sound right so I moved on and ended up buying a New Muzzy pro from HunterWorks.com
> 
> -N2Otorious


---------------------------



> Dear n2otorious,
> 
> First of all you and I have never had any dealings so you assumed something
> of my character. Secondly, I have been in constant communication with the
> ...


-----------------------


> Dear treerev
> 
> It isn't a blog, It is a online forum where members collaborate to share knowledge and experiences about a common interest we all have. Thanks for doing the right thing. I wasn't trying to ruffle your feathers, I was just looking out for a fellow ATV enthusiast. I hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> -N2Otorious


------------------------



> Dear n2otorious,
> 
> Thank you, I hope you have a good day as well.
> 
> -treerev


-----------------------



> *Dear n2otorious,
> 
> Just to let you know, I refunded the buyer immediatly, and offered to pay
> shipping cost back to me. I have yet to receive the item back and now he
> ...


-----------------------



> Dear treerev,
> 
> Whattt... That isn't right... I will post this on the forums right away,
> I don't know him personally. I know someone else was wanting to buy the
> ...


----------------------



> Dear n2otorious,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> -treerev


-----------------------


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm... slownlow did he refund you the $$ and then you not send the pipe back?


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

wow ! seller got scrwd


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> hmm... slownlow did he refund you the $$ and then you not send the pipe back?


 Thats not cool at all


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Thats not cool at all


Agreed... That is theft...


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Update: sent today..


> Dear n2otorious,
> 
> He finally emailed me and said he was going to get it shipped back asap.
> Thanks, Jeffrey
> ...


----------



## slownlow (Oct 22, 2009)

Not that this had anything to do with any of you but I'm out of town alot for work and forgot about it last time I was home. Due to the million other things I had to deal with. I have no intensions of keeping the pipe. It will be shipped back first thing Monday morning.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

slownlow said:


> Not that this had anything to do with any of you but I'm out of town alot for work and forgot about it last time I was home. Due to the million other things I had to deal with. I have no intensions of keeping the pipe. It will be shipped back first thing Monday morning.


Good to hear... Party on...


----------

